
Wallstreetbets went private, long live w4llstreetbets - naveen99
https://www.reddit.com/r/w4llstreetbets
======
petecooper
Some background:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/fwwek2/rwal...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/fwwek2/rwallstreetbets_has_gone_private_along_with_other/)

